# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  GIMP 2.8. Чего ждать от релиза?

## Aleksandra

Разработчики подготовили развернутый отчет о том, что ожидается в версии 2.8. Новых фич маловато, но то что находится в планах впечатлило сильно.

http://www.progimp.ru/gimp/2_8/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

